# help identifying snake skin head!



## aridzone (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I found this snake skin head in my yard a few days ago, can anyone help me identify what type of snake it could be?


----------



## spotlight (Oct 20, 2012)

Common tree snake


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 22, 2012)

The reason it is a CTS is due to the presence of an extra scale beween the scale behind the nostril and the scale in front of the eye (loreal scale) which is diagnostic of Australian colubrids. There is little apparent difference between the width of the head and the neck and the arrangement of the temporal scales match those of a CTS and not a Slaty-grey Snake.


----------



## aridzone (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help everybody!


----------



## eipper (Oct 23, 2012)

I cannot see a clear loreal scale in that pic, the ocular looks like its in contact with the nasal on the left. (Which I doubt mind you, I think it's a Dendrelaphis) To confirm the head should be inverted and photo taken from the side

cheers

Scott


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Scott,

I know what you are saying and why. It was not straight forward from the vision provided and you may consider I have taken liberties. My reasoning is as follows…

Looking at the right-hand side facing the picture (L/H side of head), the ocular, pre-ocular and somewhat elongate loreal are all clear. However, the post-nasal is not clearly defined from the prenasal. I did, however, infer the position of the prenasal from the internasal scales. 

Blue


----------

